
Show HN: WizAtHome – WFH Policy Management SaaS Platform - rog4truth
https://www.wizathome.com/
======
rog4truth
The motivations for wiz@Home platform is as follows: 1) Covid-19 will have
permanent effects, and WFH trends will only continue to rise. Long-term WFH
makes employees “free agents” to some extent. In this environment, it’s not
enough to treat all employees uniformly and apply standard policies. A better
approach would be to actively leverage the flexibility it offers and maximize
the benefits.

2) Additionally, some companies seem to be engaged in the heavy-handed
approach of covert monitoring and
surveillance([https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/30/work-
fr...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/30/work-from-home-
surveillance/)) of WFH employees. Our platform takes the opposite approach of
treating employees with respect, and enhances trust through tailored policies
and employee "opt-in".

------
CloudNetworking
I've browsed your site and I still don't know what your product does. What's a
WFH policy? Why do I need one? How are these enforced?

------
kanobo
Hi, some suggestions:

1) Avoid the WFH acronym or any acronyms. I know what it means, but I know
others don't. Some people use OOO and others use neither.

2) Add a nice photo of someone working from home with a screenshot of your
platform that shows visually what exactly a policy is.

